# Seasons



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

Explanations. 

I had intended this to be a short story, but after I began writing some notes down, I determined that just isn't going to happen since there's no way I could cram everything I want into a single post. So the goal is to release installments of the story as I complete them. I do not know how long it will take to release new installments, but I will attempt to release them in "chapters". I have a busy life but have resolved myself to complete this project.

I do have a specific ending in mind, and will get there eventually, but not until I cover everything I want to. So this will be an odd story between the lengths of a short-story and a small book. 

I don't know how many posts it will take, but I ask that you *not post in this thread *to maintain the fluidity of the story itself. If you would like to leave comments, suggestions, praise or distain, I would ask that you start another thread dedicated to that. Hell, my ego would feel pretty high if a discussion thread was started, as I do intend to keep certain things open to interpretations and keep people guessing along the way. 

As far as the SUPER NERDS!!! are concerned... Most of this is pieced together from what little Lore and information is available. And again, most of this is through my interpretations of said info, so try not to get super upset if my opinion differs from your own. It's a story, enjoy it for what it is. 

Most of what I do has intentions behind it, so don't get freaked out if you feel I left something out that should have been. But hey, this is the first time I've wrote this, so chances are all your feedback will go into the next attempt should I enjoy the time doing this and the responses I get. 

So let's get started shall we? I present to you the start of my story... Seasons...


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

*Prophecy*

The stars shined off of her eyes and she gazed out into them. Her reflection continued to try to stare back at her as she fought looking into the vastness of space or the sorrows on her face. It seemed almost pointless as either brought her farther away from any comfort she attempted to hold onto. The weight of her armor on her shoulders, the helmet in her hands and her weapons upon her waist; all seemed like the physical manifestations of what lay in her heart. 

“Autumn?” A deep but soothing voice crept up from her side. Her eyes darted in response, but only turning enough to finally meet herself in the glass. The stars blurred out in the background. “Autumn? What troubles you my sister?” She turned her head as a hand gently came to rest on her shoulder. She smiled at the arrival of someone she knew and then gazed back out into the stars. 

“It is nothing my brother.” 

“Now dear sister, I need not the gifts bestowed upon me to know you are troubled.” His hand reached across her back to the other shoulder and gripped tightly as he rested his head against hers. “I miss our home as well.”

“Oh Fall, every time we leave the Craftworld I wonder what new horrors we will face.”

“You speak as if though you’ve never faced them before. In fact, I know someone who has faced many and has become so accomplished she is beginning upon another path.” Her eyes darted away from the glass and looked toward Fall. He was clad in his armor covered in glowing runes. His helmet in one hand and his sword strapped to his back holding his robes close to his body. His eyes as genuine as ever. 

“Flattery? Are you attempting to get a smile out of me?” 

“Now Autumn, you know me better then to manipulate a situation to favor you.” She smiled and turned back to the stars. 

“Of course not.” 

“Besides, is it not a brothers duty to insure his sisters well being?” Her smile persisted. 

“Only when he isn’t torturing her through jest and embarrassment.” 

“Now now sister, I do what I do out of love, nothing more.” He removed his grip and folded his arms looking into the stars with her. 

“I see… well I must return my love to you in kind sometime.” She smiled but maintained her gaze. He looked at her with an inquisitive grin.

“Well that must wait until we return to the Craftworld. Besides, your new Exarch is waiting for you. You have much to learn before we reached the Exodites. And I must return to the Council.”

“Is it wise to begin a new path prior to battle?”

“I doubt very much you will dawn new tasks just yet. Think of this as more of an introduction. You will remain with your Banshees until you have enough time to prepare to take upon the path of the Warp Spiders. And have I told you how proud I am of you?” He turned and placed both his hands on her shoulders and smiled looking into her eyes.

“I thank you for your pride brother. I wish I could say the same for you.” He removed his grip and folded his arms once more.

“Do not pity me dear sister. I have been a Warlock all my life. It is all I know and it comes as no surprise to me that I continue on this path. If I become a Farseer, I will take solace in the knowledge my gifts will continue to insure the survival of our race. There is no greater goal for us.”

“You are wise my brother and I have always trusted your judgment…” She looked away back into the stars.

“Do not trouble yourself with these matters right now. Go to the Exarch of the Warp Spiders. We will talk again before we arrive.”

“You have seen it?”

“I need not see it; it is something I have chosen to do. Now go sister, lest you be late.” She nodded to her brother, sighed one last time looking at the stars and walked down the hall. He looked out into the stars one more time before walking down the other way. 

She entered a vast room. It was mostly dark with few light sources from above shining down upon several platforms of various heights strung around the room, suspended in mid air. She looked around scanning for any potential residents. She paused for a moment then turned around to exit. As the door opened she heard a voice behind her from within the room. 

“Leaving already?” She stayed motionless a foot from the door wide open in front of her. 

“I did not think anyone was here.”

“Yet you hesitated before attempting to leave, why?”

“I felt… I mean I thought…”

“You have good instincts. You should learn to trust them.” The door shut, startling her enough to force a turn back to the room. Her hand moved toward her sword as a form appeared in front of her. As if materializing from the Warp, a figure clad in armor shimmered into existence upon one of the platforms. It was obvious that this as the Exarch of the Warp Spiders, glad in the necessarily regalia and showing perfect form upon teleportation. The voice from within the mask mimicked the clicks and hisses of the spiders they emulated so well. “Welcome Autumn. I have been expecting you.”

“I thank you for your consideration into your Path Exarch.”

“There is no consideration, the choice was yours to make. I merely accepted the assignment of another student. It is the least I can do to serve.” 

“Then I thank you for your service.”

“And I thank you for showing me that we are all not yet lost within our paths. Your current Exarch has spoken highly of your skills as well as your mastery of control. It was she that sent you to me. I hope that you continue both in my training.”

“I will strive to learn all you have to offer Exarch.” 

“Yes, but not till I see fit. And certainly not on the eve of battle. I will summon you when the time is right. Go rest now young warrior, there is much to do yet, and I have other matters to attend to.” Several additional Warp Spiders began to materialize upon other platforms, phasing in and out from the Warp. She marveled for a moment at the sheer courage it took for these brave warriors to risk their bodies and souls to defend the darkest frontiers from attack. She resolved within herself that soon she would join their ranks. Luckily enough for training purposes, these rooms were littered with protecting runes, glowing in the background of the darkness, shielding them form the Warp as they mastered their skills prior to engaging the Daemonic forces from within. 

Fall walked into a small chamber where several Warlocks were seated around a diamond table. His was the final empty chair, the others patiently waiting his arrival. As he sat, he felt the presence of all the Warlocks around him within his mind. Not a single Eldar spoke words at the table.

“Welcome Fall, we have been waiting.” The voices spoke as one when in agreement, like a chorus talking in unison. 

“My apologies Council, I was detained.” 

“We must discuss the matters at hand.”

“I have seen the visions.”

“And what do you make of the Farseers Prophecy?”

“It is too early to say at this time. But I will trust the judgment of the Farseer and whatever course he deems best for us.”

“What of you?”

“I know the path I currently traverse. I will accept the burden should the time come.”

Another voice joins in the minds of the Warlocks, but the physical presence being far from where they sit. “Your courage speaks to us all Fall. Should I succumb to our foes and embark on my next journey within the stones, I trust within you to lead our people to a better salvation then I.”

“You praise me highly Farseer. I only hope to live to your expectations.”

“I do not doubt that you shall. Now all of you must go and prepare, we reach our destination within hours.” The lights from the room brighten slightly and the Warlocks bodies begin to move. In unison they rise, bow to one another and begin to leave. Fall remains behind for a moment. He sits back down and places his arms upon the table. His eyes sharpen slightly in concern. 

He quietly thought to himself; “Why was the Webway gate unresponsive? Why did they need to exit the Webway so far from the Exodite world? All questions shall soon be answered; after their people are saved from the Mon-Kiegh. But first, I must go talk to Autumn. I have a promise to keep.”


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

*Family Ties*

Autumn closed her eyes. It was easier for her to concentrate. The noises from outside and the continued shakes were enough to rattle the nerves of most. The drop was always the most worrisome, the calm before the storm. She had heard that sometimes the Mon-Kiegh become so terrified of battle that they freeze up when the doors open. But after such a swift victory in orbit, it was no surprise that they feared the Eldar. But fear comes in many forms. She did not fear for herself, but for her sisters and her people on the surface. The Exodites were much wiser than the Craftworld, for they foresaw the great fall and avoided the cataclysm that followed. But they lacked the concentration of force the Craftworld provides to their race. When under siege, they needed military support or would slip into darkness forever. She would not allow more of her people to die. Her eyes open as a voice came from within their masks. They were about to land. She opened her eyes and looked toward the door. The Exarch leading them had always stood by the exit to insure the safety of those in her charge. While Autumn pitied her for her inability to leave her path, she always admired her courage and dedication to those seeking her knowledge. She would have to thank her, but the sudden force of landing interrupted her. Soon the thrust of the engines forward would precede their exit. Not behind friendly lines, but into the thick of the enemy lines. Such was the life of the combat specialists, whose life expectancy in battle was not very high. But many of her fellow Banshees which accompanied her right now have been with her for a long time. They have carried the grace and the fury of Kaine into battle for centuries. And would do so again within moments. 

The Banshee Exarch was through the door even before it had opened completely. Autumn was next followed by the remaining Banshees. Simply taking a step off as the Falcon continued on his quick path away. They spoke with calming insults at the Mon-Kiegh. Their masks screaming a howl so horrid that prolonged exposure would bleed the ears of those nearby. Looking around for a mere moment to insure their squad was together they came under fire. Short streams of laser fire began wildly streaming passed their views. The Exarch spoke through their masks and motioned toward a small group of Mon-Kiegh holding up nearby. Autumn dashed forward attempting to keep up with the speed of her squad, desperately using what cover they could find and lunged from obstacle to obstacle toward their enemy. 

The final hurdled being conquered, the Mon-Kiegh within the small crater shrieked in pain as the Banshee masks confused and disoriented them. In their usually merciless speed, they descended upon them taking advantage of their current state. With little armor and even worse skill, these Mon-Kiegh were unable to match the skills of the Banshees. One by one, they were cut down with no mercy. Even those running in terror as their brothers were killed were soon to follow as the Banshees fired their pistols to catch the fleeing in the back. The Imperial Guards guns were strong, but were no match for the Banshees up close. The fear Autumn had heard off showed its ugly face on the battlefield constantly on the Mon-Kiegh. 

The Banshees made their way from crater to crater, wiping out small pockets of resistance. Being careful to avoid the fire from both sides, the dangerous of war were everywhere around them. With the reinforcements of the Craftworld, the battle was quickly turning toward a victory for the Eldar. But several strong pockets of resistance remained. As the Banshees purged another crater, the ground shook again around them. Looking for its source a sudden explosion erupted nearby. The blast lashed Autumn down to the ground. The shrapnel from the explosion launched into a nearby Banshee, who feel next to her. Autumn looked into the faceless mask of the fallen Eldar in front of her. Even through strength of skill and experience, the battle field is too unpredictable for anyone to survive all the time. She reached forward and quickly found the Banshees spirit stone; it was still intact. She placed it within her pouch. If she could not insure a proper burial for her body, at least her soul would live on within the stones. 

Still attempting to get up, Autumn noticed a piece of shrapnel had lodged itself within her leg, wedged inside her armor. She flipped onto her back bringing her leg up to examine the wound. As she reached for the wound, the ground shook again, this time more gradually. She looked to a nearby tree formation to see a massive tank crashed through it toward her position. She quickly rose to her feet and began hoping to the side. Bolter shells flew passed her until one struck her back, knocking her once more to the ground. Her armor protected her well enough that time, but a bruise would certainly stay with her for some time. She whirled around frantically looking for arms to use, she lost track of hers when the explosion landed nearby. She had also lost her squad and could only see glimpses of them through the smoke around her. The tank rolled forward still traversing toward her. As it passed the crater where she was knocked down, the site of Fusion fire passed from her side into the tank itself. The streams entered into the tank, melting its armor plating. It rolled forward for a few more feet then exploded in an inferno of molten hot shards. As she ducked for cover again she saw the Fire Dragons running toward her direction.

A large piece of melted armor plating had landed on her, striking her already wounded leg. The searing hot metal super heated the shrapnel, burning her leg more. She laughed for a moment, at least the wound was now cauterized, one less thing to worry about. The Fire Dragons ran passed her, not able to make her living form out from underneath the rubble. She shifted around as best she could trying to maneuver out from under the plating trapping her to the ground. She searched for something to grab onto or use as a level. Suddenly three forms appeared through the smog. More Mon-Kiegh emerged with arms in hand. They had spotted her trying to free herself. If they could not win the battle, they would take out their rage upon her. One measured up his gun upon her immobile form. Her eyes did not close, but remained transfixed upon her death dealers. She could see his smile as he began squeezing the trigger. 

The smog light up behind them. They paused and looked behind to see the smog burst into flames, erupting toward them engulfing them completely. They cried out and lashed violently trying to put out the flames, but only quickening their death by feeding the flames. The fires parted as a new figure emerged. Fall stepped forward, his sword drawn and Runic armor glowing brightly in the haze. He paused his forward steps for a moment then ducked down to a crouch. A sword passed over him as another Mon-Kiegh stumbled forward off balanced from Falls quick maneuvering. He spun around pulling his pistol from behind his robes and fired into another oncoming Mon-Kiegh, killing him instantly. Completing his spin toward the first that swung the blade at him he rose from the ground with his sword in the other hand slicing the Mon-Kieghs stomach. The Guardsman clutched his belly and stumbled back falling to the ground. He was dead within seconds. 

Autumn shook her head laughing to herself once more. “Your timing is impeccable brother. Would you be so kind?” Fall stepped forward and kneeled next to his sister.

“Still getting yourself into trouble I see.” He snatched the armor plating and with Autumns help, lifted it safely away. She crawled forward and turned to rest herself against him. As she caught her breath, Fall lifted his pistol again and fired at an oncoming Mon-Kiegh, his head never turning away from his sister. He placed his pistol on the ground and removed her helmet, exposing her sweat and dirt ridden face. The haze of the battlefield was not easy on ones lungs, but she managed to breath just the same. Fall removed his helmet and set it down, ever keeping his eyes transfixed on Autumn. 

“At least this time it’s not because of something you did.” She laughed and coughed a little bit reaching for her wound. Fall noticed the shard, reached down and pulled it from her leg. She groaned in pain for a moment then relaxed again trying to catch her breath. 

“Rest now my dear sister. The battle is all but won and our loses are few. Your skills saw you through the day.” He rest his head upon hers still holding her closely.

“And my luck brought you to me.” She placed her hand on his head and closed her eyes. The sounds of battle slowly receded into memory and the haze lifted with the coming of the wind. Fall grabbed her close and rose from the ground with her still in his arms. She began drifting to sleep. He sighed and began walking toward their camp, where she would be treated for her wounds. 

Autumn awoke gently and saw Fall sitting next to her. She was lying on a small blanket near other wounded Eldar. Her wound had been treated and the pain had gone. She sat up but remained upon the blanket. “How long did I sleep?”

“Perhaps 3 hours or so.”

“Not long at all…”

“You have always been a light sleeper. You just needed to catch your breath.” He moved to sit next to her, allowing her to rest her head on his shoulder. 

“What of the Exarch and my Banshees?”

“Your Exarch lives, and is currently rounding up the other Banshees. I am sorry to say that you lost two.”

“But more have fallen beyond my aspect.“

“Yes, but more would have fallen had we not arrived to aid the Exodites.” 

“And how are they fairing?”

“They had more loses than they choose to share. But they survive and are considering relocating to more safer environments.” 

“Shall we aid them further?”

“It is our duty to aid our people until they discharge us.” 

“I wonder how much longer that will be.”

“Think not of such things sister. It is honorable to serve your people.”

“I know, it is just the sleep talking through me.”

“Of course, perhaps you should get more rest.” 

Autumn sighed with impatience. Always the protective brother telling her what to do. But he does it all with concern and love, so she cannot be angry at him for what he does. “And what of the matters after battle?”

“The Exodites are seeing to that. They felt because this is their home, that it is the least they can do to begin to show their gratitude toward us. The burden of the lost is not ours.”

Autumn reach down to her pack and pulled out the Spirit Stone she picked up earlier. “The burden is always ours brother, some of us just choose to carry more weight.”

Fall reached out and took the stone from her, placing it within his cloak. “This is true, but this burden has been tasks to those on my path. Why did you remove her stone?”

“I wanted to insure it returned to the Craftworld safely. I do not want more souls feeding the abomination.” 

“It shall not, this I swear.” 

“And will you do the same for mine?”

“Of course Sister, I promised a long time ago that your spirit would endure through the stones. Slanesh shall never consume you.” 

“You words are comforting brother. But they keep me awake.” She chuckled for a moment before closing her eyes. Fall sighed and lay her back down on the blanket. She drifted off again as she heard his footsteps grow quieter with distance.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

*The Enemy of my Enemy*

Autumns eyes burst forward as the eruption of an explosion shook her from her slumber. Disoriented, she attempted to rise from the ground, her ears ringing and aching. She frantically searched for the source of the blast only to see another land nearby knocking her down again. She looked up still lying on the ground to see scattered Eldar frantically fire multiple directions. Then a hand touched her shoulder, she looked up to see her Banshee Exarch; “Come Autumn, we are under siege from the Mon-Kiegh Marines.”

“I thought the battle was won.” She used her Exarch as leverage to sit up but stayed crouched. 

“The Mon-Kiegh that were defeated were but an escort. These are the Space Marines who commanded them.” The Exarch fire her pistol wildly several directions. “We must ma…”, the Banshee Mask she dawned shattered from the force of an oncoming Bolter shell. She was knocked down instantly and a pool of blood began to fill the hole that remained dripping to the ground. 

Autumn gasped for a moment then quickly took the pistol and the Mirror Swords her former Exarch wielded, as well as secured the Spirit Stone, still intact. She looked toward the oncoming fire and saw several Space Marines slowly walking toward the camp laying down suppressive fire. These were the finest of the Mon-Kieghs troops, their skills only match by their uncaring brutality toward the Eldar race. While fewer in number than the Guard, much harder to bring down. And their weapons were much more devastating on the battlefield. Worst of all, they had little fear, replaced only with a hatred of anything different then they in the guise of holy retribution.

“Die Xenos scum!” The Marines blurted their rhetoric each time they fired their Bolters. “In the name of the Emperor!” Autumn questioned what holy figure they worshipped which could possibly demand genocide. It reminded her of Khaines fury against the Eldar upon their races birth. History repeats itself, both Khaine and the Emperor of mankind sowed the seeds of their own destruction, still clinging to what life they have left, shattered versions of their former selves. Khaine defends the Eldar race, he does not demand they eradicate others. That is the true nature of morality, how one chooses to wield the power which they possess. Now she must use her power to save her people.

Dashing at the three Marines, Autumn unloads several rounds into the front Marine. The razors have little effect on the heavy armor they dawn, besides providing them the trajectory of a new target. The Marine looks at her gracefully dashing forward, providing a difficult moving target to hit. The Marine swings his Bolter forward and begins to fire round after round at her. Autumns quick reflexes managed to avoid the oncoming shells until she is in striking distance of the Marine. 

Autumn leaps into the air and comes down upon the Marine. He raises his bolter up to block her but succeeds in catching her in midair. The Marines are large humans, easily several feet taller than their unmodified brothers. Autumn was suspended near double her height off the ground, holding on to the Bolter of the Marine, staring at the glowing eyes of his helmet. She swung down and kicked his helmet using the force to repel herself off, back flipping back onto the ground. It didn’t knock the Marine down as she hoped. 

He took only a single step back and brought his Bolter down to fire again. She side stepped and walked next to the Bolter as the shell split the ground in front of them. Being small enough, she ducked and dived between his legs extending the Mirror Sword in her path, slicing gashes in both of his legs. But now she faced the two supporting Marines who have just realized the first did not kill her. They both turned their Bolters toward her. The wounded Marine turned to greet her crouched form. She was now surrounded all on fronts. 

She sprung her pistol round and fired at the Bolter of the right Marine, damaging it as intended. As the left Marine looked toward the damaged gun, she tossed her Mirror Sword at his arm, slicing it perfectly, forcing him to drop his weapon on the ground. She ducked forward and snatched the Bolter from the ground. The first Marine fired at her striking her armor, sending her rolling back slamming against the left Marine. Her armor broken but defending her well enough. He looked down as she raised the Bolter, firing it point blank at his helmet, shattering the eye pieces as the shell entered through his jaw. The force of the shot pressed the gun against her stomach. Obviously a weapon not intended for Eldar. 

The Marine fell to the ground with a thunderous crash. How they ever carried their own weight with such primitive technology was beyond her understanding. But now her Mirror Swords were buried underneath his massive girth, unfortunate. She fired her pistol at the still armed Marine, her blades bouncing harmlessly off his armor. The second Marine had pulled out a long chain sword and was intending to test its metal against her. He swung down, an easily avoidable attack. These Mon-Kiegh were powerful to be sure, but still more cumbersome than their smaller brethren. She effortlessly dashed to his side and leaped upon his form, latching herself to his shoulder and back. The gun totting Marine could not fire on his own kind and proceeded to arm himself with another chain sword. 

The first lashed around violently, attempting to remove her from his body. But his bulky armor prevented him from reaching her, carefully placed with precision. She removed a photon grenade from her side and armed it, cramming it between a large section of his shoulder plating. She leaped away just before the second Marine reached her, rolling under what cover she could. As they both turned to face her again, a flash illuminated from behind them as the grenade exploded. The planted Marine was thrust forward, a fresh crater where his backside used to be. The other Marine knocked to his knees, his armor scorched with energy. Disoriented for a moment shaking his head, Autumn seized the opportunity, coming out of her cover and descend upon the unsuspecting Marine. As he looked up gathering his bearings, he saw a Bolter muzzle just away from his face flash. The Bolter recoiling backwards as Autumn released her grip on it, allowing it to fly away having served its purpose. 

She looked around the field. Smoke still strong obstructing her views. But the noises persisted, more Marines were still slaughtering her kind, and must be stopped. 

Fall screamed in anger as another wave of flame exploded in front of him and forced itself outward toward the oncoming enemy. His rage was controlling his powers, unleashing themselves on anyone who would dare to destroy his people. A few fellow Eldar surrounded him, both seeking his protection and offering their aid against those who may have snuck up on their position. Heavily fortified and defended, they continued to strike down anyone along their path. Wave after wave of flame encircling Fall and then spill itself outward, careful to avoid any Eldar nearby, he was a masterful psyker. A few more flames, then they ceased. He grabbed his head and screamed, falling to his knees. The accompanying Eldar quickly going to his aid. He knew what attacked him and called for their departure. Hesitantly, they left him to continue their defense. “The powers of your technology continue to amaze me.” He spoke while standing up facing a figure slowly walking toward him. 

“I did not expect the Eldar to be pawns of the Chaos Gods.” A figure emerged from the haze. A male Mon-Kiegh, but not a Marine. He adorned a hood above his head, glowing a faint yellow. Lacking any true armor or arms, but a staff also glowing faintly. He was robed in white, covered in symbols of Eagles and other Mon-Kiegh protections. 

“The Eldar are never Chaos pawns.” Fall kept his eyes fixed upon the Mon-Kieghs hood, knowing it prevented him from manifesting physical powers. 

“Then why do you seek to stop those who seek to stop Chaos?” Both men stood still amidst the chaos of the battlefield, yet remained untouched in its wake. 

“I seek to defend my people, which you ruthlessly attacked.”

“A noble cause Eldar, but you and they were blinded to what is happening here.”

“And what might that be?”

“A member of the Inquisition never comes to a barren world filled with your wretched races without reason.”

“Your reasons are not beyond malice and hatred. I know your doctrine well Psyker, and you words carry little meaning considering you attempt to manipulate this situation as any Eldar would. Your hypocrisy should amuse me if it wasn’t so tragic.”

“Had I a Marine to spare, I’d beckon him to strike you down for your words.”

“But you do not, we are alone here, and you lack the strength to combat me in either arms or powers. You cannot fight me, and you must remove your hood to battle me on your own field, which you still know I am too great for you.”

“But I am greater still with the knowledge I possess.”

“In mere moments, I could take that knowledge from you, why do you attempt to persuade me otherwise?”

“Because I have a mission here Eldar, and by the Emperor I must see it done. I cannot complete it, but I can trust in you to do so for me.”

“And why should I?”

“Because we both fight against Chaos Alien. Even my hatred for your kind pales against my hatred for the betrayers. And I am dying here just as my protectors are. Your memories precede your predictable emotion bond to my plight.”

“Do not dare to compare yourself to my people Mon-Kiegh, lest my pity for you to be smothered by my rage for what you do.”

“Very well Alien. Perhaps it would be best for you to strike me down now.” The Inquisitor confidently says removing his hood. Fall does nothing. “So why don’t you?”

“I am more merciful than you. I offer you the opportunity to impart your knowledge to me and to go freely, with my protections till your safety is in your own hands.”

“If it were that simple. My faith in you has damned me. My life is over no matter where I go. But my service to the God Emperor will be done and only he may judge my final act.”

“Then let it be done Mon-Kiegh.”

“Very well Eldar. I pray to the God Emperor, that my damnation is the key to his salvation.” His eyes closing but glowing beyond his skin. He raises his staff in the air, its tip begins to shine brightly. His mouth moves with no words, but the hints of chants. His robes begin to burst in flame and he screams. His eyes shoot open and his mouth widens, only to see fire emerge from them. Fall remains perfectly still. 

Autumn sees the flames from afar. Judging them to be her brothers, she runs toward them, only to stop and see a Mon-Kiegh a flame, slowly walking toward Fall. But he does not move, he remains still. She screams to him, but he does not move. As she attempts to run toward them, she is held back by an unknown force, as if her mind was convincing her to stay away from the flames. 

The Inquisitor continues to walk forward, flames erupting from his body. His robes a blaze whipping around with the wind. He creeps within a foot of Fall, still motionless. He explodes in a fiery inferno, enveloping Fall completely. The fires violently crashing around the area, burning everything they touch. Autumn crouches back, trying to shield herself from the immense heat coming from the fires. They lash out more violently, until they suddenly recede into Fall. As if Fall had called the flames back to him. As the fires expunge, a burst of air leaves his body, knocking everything down around him, even his sister. Finally, he moves to greet her. She is stunned in amazement as he reaches down to pick her off from the ground.

“I don’t suppose you want to tell me what that was all about dear brother?”

“It was his choice.”

“And what did he choose?”

Fall looks at Autumn for a moment, her eyes searching for an answer. He releases her hand, turns and walks away.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

In a word? AWESOME!


----------



## julio d (Apr 20, 2008)

nice man, great writing


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

*Signs*

Fall entered a small encampment. Several Eldar were huddled around a fire. The night had finally fallen on the Exodite world, a welcome change from the blazing fires of battle. Now just a small one controlled to provide warmth and light in the darkness. The Eldar adorned the robes of the Warlocks and a single one wearing more ornate attire wielding a ceremonial staff. They all looked at Fall as he entered their circle. Once again, no mouth moved as they sat. Expressions may have been seen if it weren’t for the helmets that protected them from harm. Fall carried a heavy burden. “Farseer…”

“Yes. It is the first step.”

“I find this most difficult.”

“I understand Fall, but you are singularly able to perform this task. Even if it be beyond your understanding at the moment.”

“And what of yours?”

“I can only interpret the signs and the visions laid out to me. What they truly mean can only be ascertained after the events have unfolded.” 

“And of the rest of the council?” Several of the Warlocks heads shifted as they attempted to find what words would be appropriate. 

“Our faith in the Farseer is not in question.”

“But you question the future as much as I do.”

“We may question all we wish, but the Farseer is confident on what must happen, so we must trust in his judgment and act accordingly.” 

“Even though you know certain outcomes?”

“The Farseer has expressed his interpretations of those events, that is all we have to work from.” 

“But what you ask of me…”

“Our choice is already made, you need not choose for us. But you must decide whether or not you are ready for the task.” 

The Farseer stands, followed by the Warlocks with Fall. “Fall, I can trust this to no other than you. If you don’t, then no other will. We each have our part to play, and the curtain has already begun to fall on mine. Will you perform admirably?”

Fall looks at the fire holding his head down. “Yes Farseer, I shall.”

“Then I will see you at dawn. I trust that you will not come late this time.”

“I will arrive exactly when I am meant too.” 

“Good. Now the council and I will go to make the proper preparations.” The Farseer walks around the fire and places his hands on Falls shoulders. His mind reaches out and speaks to Fall, with no other voices present. They remain silent for a moment. Fall nods his head and the Farseer walks away with the remaining council members.

Fall sits back down and stares at the fire. His eyes blink with each burst of flame that rises a few feet in the air before extinguished. Autumn walks up and sits next to him. “I see you were watching.”

“Yes brother, but one knows better than to interrupt the council when you are in mediation. I thought best to come sit with you after.”

“Ever the wisely formal Eldar.”

“What troubles you brother?”

“I am forbidden to discuss it.”

“Forbidden? Or do you choose to keep secrets from your sister?”

“Matters of the council are not discussed outside of it, this you should know.”

“I know that brother, but that isn’t what troubles you.”

“I’m afraid it is my dear sister.”

“Then let us talk of younger days, when secrets were kept between us.”

“So long ago.”

“Yes, but you are my brother now as much as you were my brother then. And a sister has a right to talk of family and fun with her brother should she want to.” 

Fall shakes his head. “Ever the optimist.”

“I must be. How else would I ever cure you of your sorrows?” 

“Your presence is cure enough.”

“Yes, but I must make you laugh, even if that means talking about our younger years. Remember when you stole fathers staff and tried to use it?”

“I was young and foolish.”

“You were but a child as I. I find it as funny now as I did then. But then again, I wasn’t the one who set his own bed on fire.”

“Must you remind me of those mistakes?”

“Until we finally part ways dear brother. And even after we take our next journey into the stones, I will continue to be your loving sister.”

“I just thought of something.”

“And that is?”

“We should just send you to the enemy, you would surely drive them mad with frustrations.”

Autumn scoffs; “Or send you to depress them enough to give up.” Both laugh without care for a few moments. “We should retire. It is a nice night to sleep under the stars.”

“That it is. I need to walk for a moment. Will you keep a place for me by the fire?”

“Of course brother. Do not wander far, I know how the dark frightens you.”

“Yes yes. Get some sleep, I will return shortly.” Autumn stands with Fall and hugs him tightly for a moment, then smiles and lays down near the fire. Fall looks at his sister motionless for what seems like ages. He waits till she enters a deep sleep and crouches down next to her. 

“Sleep now for us both dear sister. For I shall never rest again.” He brushes her hair back and looks at her peaceful face. He stands, turns away and walks into the darkness.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

*The Brink*

Autumn wakes with the dawn. The fire has died out in front of her and smokes gently. The sun feels warm on her face, and the air is surprisingly cool and crisp from the battle the night before. She looks around for a moment attempting to find Fall. She picks herself off the ground and dusts off some dirt on her armor, sighing for a moment when she realizes it has been damage and dirtied beyond a few quick slaps from her hand. She shakes her head and begins to walk toward a small camp of Eldar eating and talking to each other huddled around a much smaller fire. “Good morning.”

Most stop for a moment and nod her direction, one or two mumbling a greeting before turning back to their present conversations. One stands up and greets her much more warmly. She pauses for a moment and recognizes the Warp Spider Exarch. “Good morning Autumn. Did you sleep well?”

“I did Exarch. Thank you for your thoughts.”

“You are welcome. I pray that you are not too troubled with the passing of your teacher.”

“She has my gratitude and my sorrows, but you are my teacher now.”

“And I welcome you as a student, although I wish it could have been under better circumstances.” 

“As I Exarch. But fate is not in our hands.” 

The Exarch chuckles a bit; “Perhaps, although some of the council would tend to disagree.” 

Autumn pauses for a moment and looks around seeking out any of their members. “Exarch, do you know where any of the council are?”

“Do you seek the council or your brother?”

“I suppose both. I wish to know what the council has planned and of course, to talk to Fall.”

“The councils wisdom will be imparted on us when they deem fit. But I am sorry to say I have not seen any member of the council or your brother since last night.” 

“That is strange, but I suppose they will show themselves when necessary.” 

“As they always do. And speaking of which, you have some training to do.” The Exarch turns back and calls forth another Eldar, also adorned in Warp Spider armor. The Exarch whispers to him and he vanishes almost immediately. He turns and smiles back. A few minutes pass and the Warp Spider returns, teleporting in front of Autumn with new regalia; a suit of Warp Spider armor specifically crafted for her form. She takes it with gratitude and humility. 

The Exarch and Autumn converse for several more minutes; discussing the proper ways to dawn her new attire and the dangers in which it entails. The life of a Warp Spider is a perilous one, even more so than other Eldar Aspects. The Warp Spiders have the task of protecting their people from the perils of the Warp, with only robotic spiders where they receive their name as allies. They protect the Infinite Circuit and the Web Way from breaches from the vast ocean of the Warp. The Mon-Kiegh once described them as divers patching up ships at sea in shark infested waters. Both the creatures and the elements within the Warp are incredibly dangerous. Without the proper training, experience and gear, a Warp Spider has no hope of safely navigating their way through the Warp, even though nothing about the Warp is safe. 

Even though the Warp can never fully be understood, it is important to comprehend the concepts, lest one attempts to drink directly from a waterfall. Autumn must be taught certain ways before she can even attempt her first jump. The armor is equipped with specialized material resistant to the damages the Warp can do to different material. It also possesses several navigational features, communications systems to keep in contact with the robotic spiders as well as warning systems of Eldar Warp related technology. And finally, it houses the jump system, which provides the Warp Spiders the singular ability to traverse the Warp either through small jumps or elongated stays to either protect their people or rain destruction upon their enemies. 

Several hours pass before Autumn finally removes her Banshee armor for the final time and dresses her new path, that of the Warp Spider. She and the Exarch return to the ship with several other Warp Spiders. They begin their training in the room where she first met the Exarch, the vast darkness with few lights atop the floating platforms. The runes shield them completely from the Warp, but only if they do not venture beyond them. 

“Here Autumn, you begin to see the Warp beyond a ship. But a warning, this training is as much as swimming in a pool of water can prepare you for swimming upon the vast waves of a monsoon. Like our ships traverse the Webway, we are protected here. To venture beyond the runes is to risk everything one has and everything one is. The denizens of the Warp are the foulest creatures of Chaos. They will consume you whole should you give them the opportunity. Be cautious with every stride. Now follow me.” The Exarch raises his hands in the air and shimmers into the Warp, leaving Autumn alone on a platform. 

She thinks for a moment and realizes that the Exarch had not explained many of the intricacies of how to operate her armor, but it was part of the training. If she could not discern how to use the tools before her, she was not ready to use them. She concentrated for what seemed like hours, learning how to move and feel through her armor. The chirps of the robotic spiders slowly making sense in the back of her mind; their careful watch over the Webway portals and the infinity circuit ever vigilant. 

Then she began to feel the ripples. As if a psychic wave of water began to splash against her, she could feel the Warp manifesting itself. But it was she who was traversing into it. Little by little, the waves became more powerful until she felt as if though she was drowning. She gasped for air, trying to breathe in the supply from her armor. It felt thick and heavy, one more burden to deal with within the Warp. Her eyes had to adjust for a few moments, while the lenses in her helmet fed her all the information on the Warp. She stood up once she managed to compose herself and took in the violent glory of the Warp.

Just beyond her reach lied the runes, shielding them from the storms outside. They emitted a gentle yellow glow that blended with the dark purple hues of the Warp. Red lightning struck through the vast violet seas beyond brightening the area before darkening, only to brighten again with new waves. The colorations of the Warp showed waves of energy, coursing through itself. They crashed against each other only to create additional waves flowing random directions. Dark hazes formed deep spots within the Warp, where the flow quickened, sucking in everything around it only to spit it back out at some unknown location. Massive ruptures exploded in the distance, emotions colliding with each other. The runes tempered the Warp, calming its rage to an easily tolerable level within their training chamber, if they were even still there. 

The Exarch floated effortlessly next to Autumn, who know felt it odd she stood herself up upon nothing. The Exarch landed near here, his feet creating small ripples within the Warp. “Welcome Autumn, to the Warp.”

“Exarch, I have never seen something so beautifully terrible.”

“Do not get lost in its fury young Warp Spider. You may stare at the Warp till you go mad or die of starvation. Or it may simply consume your spirit, leaving your body a piece of floating debris. The dangers here are much more than you think.”

“Yes Exarch, I will be weary.”

Autumn and the Exarch spent the next few hours within the shelter of the runes, honing her motor skills. While nothing physically impeded her, the psychic waves of the Warp caused concentration problems, that were so severe one had to re-master basic skills. 

Exiting the Warp proved as much a challenge as entering it. One had to focus on the material universe and wade out from the waves of the Warp. Like learning to swim, there were specific ways in which one safely enters water and leaves it. Equilibrium was temporarily set off by the sudden changes of psychic pressure. And the dramatic change in breathing made it quite discomforting to jump between the two planes of existence. After a fair amount of practice, Autumn was well enough not to be too disoriented to function inadequately. Her years of training and mastery of skills in prior aspects aided her immensely in her training. 

She jumped in and out, floating through the Warp to re-enter real space in different locations, moving faster, attempting to build quicker maneuvering skills. While within the Warp and out, she continued to listen to the warp spiders communications, letting her know how the Warp was acting in their locations. Everything was going smoothly, until she received a disturbing cackle; “…Warp tear… Exodite shrine… Chaos designation… Ahriman…”.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

*Colors*

Falls hands gripped the dirt they rested on. His breath was heavily, sweat pouring down his face mixing in with the red hue of his blood. He looked to the side to see a fallen brother Warlock, bleeding from his eyes lying dead upon the ground. He looked up to see several figures just ahead. They resembled the Space Marines they fought just the day before, but clad in gold and blue armor, with ancient helmets derived from a culture long since extinct for ages. Their eyes glowed lifelessly as they moved slowly as if an ancient power grudged them forward. The bolters they wielded smoked an eerie haze from magically imbued shells. Not many had come face to face with the Thousand Sons, nor did many Eldar ever care to. It was ever too familiar of how dangerous sorcery could be. 

Behind the automatons were the true masters of their chapter, the dreaded sorcerers of Tzeentch. Blessed by the fouls Chaos God himself to increase their already dangerous powers to levels no mortal should possess. Each as powerful as a Farseer and some just as cunning. They would soon be the masters of all the realms if it weren’t for the fickle nature of Chaos itself. The great manipulator so joys in his games, and he is quick to challenge just as bless. But behind them was the one mortal most Eldar fear more than any other… Ahriman. 

Ahriman was both the great savior and destroyer of his people, a tribute to the Chaos Gods ways. He saved his people from their wide spread chaotic mutation, only to trap their souls within their armor for all eternity. They would never be consumed within the Warp, or be reborn into new life. Even when their armor failed them, they would still be trapped within the pieces of it until it turned to dust. They must know their fate, for they chant in haunting unison; “All is Dust” as they march forward toward their enemies. But the reason for their hate was not for what he did to his own people, but what he has done against others and what he plans for the Eldar race.

Ahriman is the only Mon-Kiegh that has successfully breached the Eldar Webway. And if it weren’t for the intervention of the Harlequins, may have even accessed the Infinite Circuit to gains access to the coveted Black Library. Ever act he takes against the Eldar has been for that purpose. The information possessed within would surely be used to create a new dark age, that would finally destroy everything they have left, and possibly the rest of the universe. Fall finally realized why the council came here with such furor. But now, most lay dead around him, only he and the Farseer remained alive. He was in no shape to combat such odds, and the Farseer was already at the mercy of Ahriman. 

The Marines had surrounded them. A few Sorcerers circled in precise positions. Fall kneeled a few feet back from the Farseer, suspended in mid air. And Ahriman was in front of the Farseer, waving his staff slowly and making cruel gestures. He was as grandiose as he was collected. He already knew the victory was his, now he was toying with the survivors. The Farseer however, was ever cool and calm even in the face of obliteration, he spoke trying to overcome his bonds; “You may do what you will to us, but you will never find what you are looking for.”

Ahriman’s voice echoed in the backs of Falls mind, he was able to mimic the psychic link the council shared. Its resonance shook through his entire body in horror; “You know not what I seek Farseer. You Eldar pride yourself on knowledge, yet you know nothing.”

“Then you keep me alive for only your depraved pleasures. Destroy me and be done with it.”

“I will destroy you after I take what I will. How predictable of you though, your race never surprises when it comes to martyrdom. A dying race that wishes to die, but does everything in its power to survive. You must see the humor in such futile pursuits yes?”

“I see only a pawn in front of me, at the beckon call of his masters.” The Farseer screams and reaches for his head and his helmet shatters in pieces. Ahrimans grip tightens around his staff.

“Ahriman has no master Eldar! I serve only myself. Unlike you, who creates a God and then tries to destroy it, I have no master.” 

“So say you…”

“I do Eldar. But it comes as no surprise to me that you are unable to fathom the truth of the matter.”

“Chaos does not speak truths… only lies meant to tear the mind apart…”

“Chaos is the only truth Eldar. The truth is that I have more power than you because I serve no master. The truth is that your wretched race seeks to destroy the master you once created, by creating another master. The truth is that you damn yourselves for your inability to come to terms with your own actions. Chaos does not hide behind lies. You only perceive it as such because you believe your own lies to be the truth. Anything that contradicts your beliefs is not a lie Eldar, even if you so desire it.”

“I need not hear this sorcerer. Say what you wish, but I know what I believe.”

“And the child that believes his Parents are always right, does it take the Parents to prove themselves otherwise? You are a fool Eldar. Your whole race is comprised of nothing but fools.”

“You may think such things Chaos Pawn, but this fool has always known what must be done. Kill me now; my works will be done regardless.”

“I will Eldar. But know that I will not simply kill you, but I will destroy you. After your body is lifeless, I will take your Spirit Stone from you, every other member of your council here that lay dead for challenging me and feed them to Slaanesh herself.” The Farseers eyes grow a little wider in shock. “Yes… did you forget I know everything about your misbegotten race? Or better yet, I will keep yours with me, so you can see everything that I do, your own personal hell.”

“If you do, you will only prove me right that you serve the Gods.”

“I need not serve a dog to feed it Eldar. You so desperately desire to be right Eldar. You are blind to any truths that lay themselves as your feet.”

Fall takes a breath and raises himself from the ground. “He’s right…”

Ahriman relaxes his grip on his staff. He looks over to Fall and raises his free hand and clenches his fist. Fall springs forward to flies through the air till he hovers above the ground next to the Farseer. He grips his head in pain. “Still alive I see? Aren’t you a resilient Warlock… wait… you must be his successor? How marvelous.”

The Farseer looks at Fall and calms himself. Fall looks back calming himself as well. Ahriman’s head turns back between the two for a moment. Then he drops his hands; the two crash to the floor. “Now now Eldar, no talking behind my back.” Ahriman’s eyes glow and the two Eldar moan in pain again. “We can’t have anything like that happening again now can we?”

They both struggle to at least come to their knees, but Fall rises to his feet. “Did you hear what I said?”

“Yes Warlock, no doubt agreeing with your indoctrinated Farseer.”

“No, I was agreeing with you.” Ahriman and the Farseer freeze. Ahriman looks at Fall with curiosity as the Farseer looks with shock.

“What did you say Warlock?”

“I said you are right. Everything you’ve said as been right.”

“And what has brought you to this revelation?”

“A fool learns from his own mistakes, a wise man learns from the mistakes of others.”

“So you admit your Farseer is a fool.”

“I do.” Ahriman laughs. The surrounding Sorcerers join in the laughter. The Marines stay silent and motionless. The Farseer shakes his head trying to drown out the laughter.

“What are you doing Fall?” 

“Realizing the truth Farseer.”

“What are you talking about?”

“It hadn’t dawned on me until now, but our blind faith in your abilities and trust in your choices have lead us to disaster after disaster. The entire council lays dead before us save for you and I. Was it your plan to get your brothers murder at the hands of Chaos?”

“How can you say such things? I have placed everything I have into you. You were to succeed me should I find my end.”

“And should I find my end next to you Farseer? What then? Would all your efforts not been in vain? With the council gone, our people will never find another path. But perhaps it’s better this way, since yours was laid with nothing but ruin.”

“I cannot believe you say such things, you are transfixed under some spell. His sorcery has clouded your judgment.”

“No Farseer. My eyes are open for the very first time. How can I learn anything when I can’t even ask the questions whose answers you provide? How can I know the truth without even considering the other side of the issue? How can I know the coin, without seeing both sides?”

“You have! You have seen the devastation wrought by Chaos. How can you say any of it is good?”

“Because it exists because of us! We created a God! A God that destroyed us because we lacked the will to control it. Now look at our race. Our great empire has fallen, our people have been scattered to the winds and our child consumes us all.”

“It would have been better is Ahriman had killed me before listening to this!” 

Ahriman ceases his laughter and raises his hand. “A small dilemma that can soon be rectified Farseer.” 

Fall walks in between the two. “No sorcerer.”

“Do you wish to die with him Warlock? All I need do is expel a little more thought and you shall both join your brothers in Slaanesh’s belly.”

“Nay, this is my task.” Fall’s eyes begin to glow bright red. The Farseer looks on with horror as flames begin to extrude from all around Fall. He raises his hand as Fall screams. The fires rush forward as the Farseer only to be stopped a foot away from his flesh through a shield of ice. The Farseer stands, eyes glowing blue, trying to shield himself from the flames. “Yield Farseer! I shall succeed you here and now!”

“No Fall. I will destroy your body before I die. And should you destroy mine first, then you destroy your own soul in the process. Either way, you have chosen your end here and now!” He raises his hands and slowly begins to push the fires back toward Fall.

“You are weak Farseer! You choose me because my powers surpass yours! You saw your end in flames, but you could not see it was me who wielded those flames! Now your prophecy has come to fulfillment.” The fires burn brighter, violently wiping at the frozen shield of the Farseer. 

Ahriman stands still with both his hands gripped around his staff. The surrounding company remain motionless but attentive at the event unfolding before them. Both Eldar scream as they unleash the fury of the powers at each other. The frozen shield holding steady as the flames attempt to breach it. A moment passes and the Farseer groans. He drops to a knee, the frozen shield slowly weakening. 

“You see Farseer! I am the greater! You will fall before me!” 

“The more powerful is not always the greater Fall.” Fall screams in rage at the Farseers defiance. The flames sharpen and crash against the barrier with furious hatred. “And even so, the wisdom in how one wields his powers shows what he is truly capable of.” The barrier begins to hum from the onslaught of the flames. The burning red fires slowly change colors. Fall steps back for a moment as his red flames turn blue. Even through the change, he still maintains full control over them. But his moment of confusion, allows the Farseer to regain his composure and rise to his feet. 

“What trickery is this?” Fall desperately tries to maintain his powers as the Farseer takes a step closer. The frozen shield pulsing but holding steady.

“If my final act be the destruction of my own prodigy, then so be it. I shall destroy you utterly, even your Spirit Stone will be destroyed. You are no longer worthy of such protections.” 

“I shall show you how misguided you are Farseer.” Fall reaches into his robes and pulls out a Spirit Stone. He throws it as the barrier through his flames. The flames do nothing to it, but when it comes in contact with the barrier, shatters into pieces. A psychic scream can be heard from all those who possess powers within the area. The Farseers eyes widen. “You see how reckless even you wield your powers Farseer? You just destroyed an Exarchs spirit stone and fed her soul to Slaanesh. Now you are no better than a Chaos pawn!”

“…no…” The Farseer looks on blankly, unable to gain focus on any point. His mind reels with what he just did; “…forgive me… I do only what I must…” He closes his eyes, the barrier drops. The blue flames released from their bonds explode forward, enveloping him instantly. His eyes remain closed, his lips do not move. The fires engulf him completely, setting his body ablaze. He never moves or screams, peaceful in his painful end. His body disintegrates within moments and the fires consumes every last speck of dust that once formed him. The fires burst one last time and recede back into Fall, whose eyes now glowed blue with the flames, but die out with the last of the returning fires. 

The surrounding viewers speak in unison; “All is dust…” Fall hangs his head at the scorched Earth before him. If his eyes did not possess such flames, he may have been able to shed a tear for what he had just done. Ahriman claps from behind.

“Well done Warlock… or should I say Farseer? Actually, after seeing that, I’m not sure what term to even use for you.” 

Fall turns to greet his audience; “By my name sorcerer, Fall.”

“Fall? How appropriate indeed, for I think I just witnessed yours. And now Eldar, what do you intend to do?”

“That depends Sorcerer, do you still intend to kill me?”

“The thought is still in my mind.” Ahriman waves his hand and Fall drops to his knees clutching his stomach in pain. “Just a reminder Eldar. Even after that glorious display of skill, do not think to presume your parlor tricks can compare to true sorcery.” 

“Trying to teach me a lesson Ahriman? How alike you are to my former Farseer.”

“Perhaps, but until just now, I hadn’t thought his intentions with his lessons would be fatal. Mine are.” 

“So what do you have to teach me?”

“That I don’t trust your race Eldar. And that I don’t trust you. Your people are far too meddlesome to begin with. And now I must consider what I should do with you.” Fall attempts to rise to his feet. Ahriman waves his staff; Falls head knocks back as he crashes to the floor once again. “I didn’t say you could get up Eldar. Stay down or I will put you down.”

“And should I refuse?”

“Then the fate I had intended for your former master will be reserved for you. But perhaps it would be wiser of me to simply kill you and not have to concern myself with you further.”

“And why do you not?”

“Curiosity Eldar. Simple curiosity. You are incapable of harming me in your current state, but given your actions here, you possess the will to gain such power. Perhaps we should strike a bargain.”

“And what could I possibly provide to you?”

“You are an Eldar, and a member of your Craftworld’s council.”

“Not anymore, did you not see what just happened?”

“I did Warlock, but no one beyond this circle did.” 

Fall looks on curiously. Ahriman did possess a great deal of power, could he have shielding this event from the rest of the Eldar on this world; such thoughts troubled him. “Then what do you want from me?”

“I have breached your Webway, but I have not been able to access your Infinite Circuit.”

“But that is not what you are after is it?”

“At least you’re smarter than your Farseer. Yes, I am after the Black Library.”

“Even if I took you there, I would not be able to overcome its guardians.”

“So you do know where it is? Its protectors are not my concern at the moment, but merely its location.”

“I cannot give you what you ask at the moment.”

“And why is that?”

“Because such knowledge is only provided when appropriate.”

“I see, then we will have to plan accordingly.” 

“And how do you intend to do that?”

“That is for me to know Eldar, and you to learn when the time is right. But for now, I will allow you to live to provide me the location of the Library.” Ahriman walks over to Fall, laying on the ground. His massive form dwarfs the wounded Eldar. He kneels down next to Fall and places his hand on his forehead. Should he have wanted, Ahriman could have crushed the skull of Fall in an instant. But instead he spoke a few words and removed his hand and stood back up. “Now Eldar, we have an agreement, one that you will hold your end up to, or suffer the consequences.”

Several Eldar emerged suddenly descending upon the circle. The Warp Spiders had finally mustered enough of a force to challenge the Thousand Son presence. Several Daemons emerged with them, combating them as they exited the Warp. Their force was enough to cause minor problems, but certainly not enough to rival the powers they faced. One was Autumn. She emerged near her brother, to see his wounded form under the great Ahriman himself. She thanked the Gods she was not too late. She fired her pistols at the sorcerer as she jumped toward him. The shells harmlessly stopped just before his armor by fields of energy. 

She reached out and snatch her brother only to jump back again still firing at Ahriman. The Marines had retaliated harshly, killing a few Eldar and wounding nearly all of them. The Sorcerers had remained motionlessly, merely defending themselves from wayward attacks. The Eldars only goal was to save as many as they could, but they only found a single wounded survivor, Fall. A few jumps later and they were safely aboard their ship once again. 

“Brother? Fall? Are you alright?” Autumn asked, but knowing the multiple jumps would leave him disoriented. 

“I will be fine sister. I just need to heal and rest.”

“What happened to the council? What happened Fall?”

He looked up at his sister and smiled; “Everything sister… everything happened… just as we knew it would…”


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

*Black Sheep*

Autumn looked into the dark room at her brother. He had been sitting alone for days, without any sleep, starring out into the Warp as they journeyed back to their Craftworld through the Webway. Her Exarch was right; to easy it is to be lost upon the grim beauty the Warp possesses. But given the loses they suffered and that Fall had finally been given the task of the Farseer, his burdens had increased far too quickly. Her brother had always accepted burdens far beyond the call of any Eldar she knew, but perhaps this time it was too great. 

“Are you going to stand there all day long sister?” Fall spoke while still starring out past the Webway lines into the Warp. She sighed and walked inside, sitting down next to her brother in the darkness. 

“I did not wish to disturb you brother.”

“Please sister. I do not need my powers to feel you hovering over my shoulder.”

“I am sorry, but I worry about you.”

“It is quite alright. You are a good sister. I can always count on your care.”

“Fall… it has been a few days now and yet you still don’t rest. What troubles you so?”

“Matters of the council.”

“I do not wish to further your grief, but you are the only council left.”

“And so my matters are left to me alone.”

“At least until we return to the Craftworld, where a new council will join you.”

“Perhaps…”

“What do you mean?”

“It is difficult for me to accept the aid of others, when the burden of leadership lies with me.”

“So proud brother? What would say to me if I did not accept your aid when given?”

“I’d call you my sister, even more proud than I.” 

Autumn smiles and sighs for a moment. The two sit in silence, starring out into the vast Warp for a few minutes peacefully enjoying each other’s company in silence. Autumn continues to look over at her brother every so often seeking signs of openness. It always helped her to talk to Fall when she was troubled, but he so rarely if ever returned the gesture. Perhaps his status on the Council prevented him from talking about everything, but ever since they left the Craftworld, he had become increasingly distant from her, withholding more and more from her. She remained concerned and puzzled by the careful change in him, but resolved herself to remain at his side so long as he did not cast her away. 

A few more minutes passed and Fall stood up suddenly. “Brother?”

Fall’s eyes glowed a dark blue hue; “We have company…” He immediately began walking away leaving his sister in the darkness. She stood up a moment later and followed. Fall went to a nearby console and sounded an alarm. He spoke shortly after; “Attention, this is Farseer Fall speaking. All to arms and prepare for battle, the enemy will be upon us shortly.” The alarm continued while he journeyed further into the ship. His sister following just behind.

“What is it brother? What enemy descend upon us here?”

“Who else sister? Our dark family.”

“The Dark Eldar? Have they become so hostile as to attack us in the Webway?”

“Where better where we feel safe? With no potential outsiders to interfere and common knowledge of the terrain, it’s a suitable front to launch a surprise raid.”

“Thank the spirits that the gift of Foresight has finally manifested itself within you brother. Now we shall be prepared for their attack.” Fall’s eyes glow the dark blue of his flames once again. His temperament changing slightly to resentment at the comment of his sister. She noticed, and then hung her head in shame for making it. They travelled in silence again until he reached another hallway and stopped there. Other denizens of the ship had all become ready for any attacks. Autumn should have been with her Exarch to defend against the Warp, but she remained at her brothers side, who also should have been elsewhere. 

The ship continued on a normal course toward the Craftworld. A few moments passed and several other smaller ships entered its path through adjacent streams of the Webway. They came at all sides, obviously planning a strategic ambush to cripple its prey. The battle quickly went underway. The Craftworld ship admirably defending itself from the smaller attack ships. But even Dark Eldar possessed certain gifts to combat their more benevolent brethren. Knowing the gifts of Foresight were possible, the swift defensive actions of the Craftworld ship were not as potent as they would have liked. 

A few minutes into the fight, several small Dark Eldar craft had reached the hull of the Craftworld ship. Large metal spikes reach forward and snatched the Craftworld ship. The spikes penetrated its armor providing them a stable and violent hold. The Dark Eldar border vessels pulled themselves onto their prey, damaging its hull further. The frontal sections of the border vessels housed massive drills, which began tearing through the hull violently. 

The image was alike many tiny spiders latching onto a larger prey, then biting it just enough to release its poison; the brutal Dark Eldar. Sometimes they came for supplies, other times for slaves and even times for only pleasure in the carnage they brought. Unlike Craftworld Eldar, the pirate like Dark Eldar sought to control their darker emotions, thinking it was the better way to remain strong against Slaanesh. What they didn’t realize was their hypocrisy, gaining pleasure through the destruction of their own people. They shared the pride of all Eldar, and continued for centuries thinking their way was right over all others. 

One drill ripped through the hallway where Fall and Autumn stood. Its teeth shredding the armor plates through debris everywhere. It stopped and a moment later opened like a circular mouth, further tearing into the inside of the ship. Several Dark Eldar raiders poured out from within. They only had a moment before they met their fate. They looked upon the fury of a Farseer, his eyes glowing brightly blue, with blue flames wrapping around his body. Autumn feared she was too close and stood further behind, insuring no other pirates attempt to attack from the rear. As the raiders raised their weapons to strike them down, they became enveloped in the flames.

The blue fire roared within the ship consuming the raiders. It burst passed them effortlessly, reaching into the border vessel, consuming its remaining passengers and pilots. The insides set ablaze, the heat so intense that the very metal that formed it began to wean under the strain. Soon the fires would burn their way through the vessel and touch the Webway. Several surrounding border vessels saw their fellow ship erupt in blue fire, exploding out into the Webway. The fires did not die out as they should have in space, but maintained their fury, only possible through the powers possessed by Fall. Again the pirates were confused and fearful when the pressure should have sucked out any inhabitants within, but they saw a lone Eldar standing visible within the hull breach within the blue fires. Those who flew too close where attacked by whips of blue fire. 

Autumn was in disbelief at what she saw. Her brother was standing on the edge of the hull breach screaming. Fires continued to burst from within him out into the Webway, attacking anything that came within range. Never had she seen this level of rage. She looked around at the charred remains of the raiders, burned to death, still smoking. She noticed one was still moving, barely alive. 

The attacks quickly ceased, as many Dark Eldar ships flew in sight of the fires from the ship and the tight defense the Craftworld ship provided itself. Perhaps too late, they realized this ambush was a failure and too many were lost in a useless pursuit. They quickly exited in unison out nearby web strings. A few moments later and the ship continued its course toward its Craftworld. The blue flames quickly subsided within Fall and an energy barrier emerged at the breach to seal it from the space outside.

Autumn kept her eyes on the dying raider, looking back at her brother fearful for what he would do to him should he discover the life he held onto. She stood up and called out to her brother. He remained motionless. She looked down at the raider again, who was desperately reaching for his weapon. She called out to her brother again to come to her, but he remained motionless. The raider finally reached enough to touch his weapon, still unable to grasp it. At that moment, Fall’s eyes glowed once again and the pirates body was tossed against the wall of the hallway. Fall turned around in anger, looking at the suspended raider with intensity.

Autumn rushed over quickly, but stopped before she reached her brother. She had intended on grabbing his arm to brake whatever trance he was in, but the flames surrounding his body, preventing her from getting near. “Brother, it would be best to take this one prisoner. We could learn much from him.” 

Fall spoke in return, but his voice has deepened, and possessed the burning sounds of flames within it; “These pirates are not deserving of such compassion.”

“It is not a question of deserving brother, but of what should be done. We should take him back with us and learn everything we can from him.”

“His knowledge is already open to me.” The raider begins screaming. His helmet shatters in pieces off of him, some hitting Autumn forcing her to recoil back. The screams are horrid and painful. Blood slowly exists from the many holes in his head; eyes, ears, nose and mouth. Fall remains motionless, his burning blue eyes piercing the very soul of any who look upon them. “There is no need to ask for what I can take.” 

Autumn walks between her brother and the pirate; “So this pirate would have justified his actions as well. Would you act accordingly brother?” 

“This is different sister. I am in the right.”

“The same way the ends do not justify the means brother, the reasons for your actions to not justify them. Especially when you condemn others for taking the same.” The pirate falls to the floor, his screaming turns to whimpering in pain, his head covered in the blood extruded through the psychic onslaught. Fall turns his attentions towards Autumn. 

“The actions I take are for the good of my people. How can you claim I am the same as this pirate?”

“I never did brother, I merely wanted you to show him the mercy he would not have provided you. You are better than he.” 

“There comes a time sister, that one must set aside such ideals in order to maintain the opportunity for their presence.”

“There will never be a time when we should choose to lose who we are brother. I do not seek to question the will of the council or you own, but I must do as I see fit.”

“As do I…” His eyes glow once more as he looks down on the struggling raider. Autumn turns to see the raider scream out once again. The noise is quickly snuffed when the raiders head ruptures. Autumns face catches some of the blood drops. A few drops scatter randomly, and the remains of the raiders head form a stain on the floor. His lifeless body slumps down, dripping blood out onto the floor. 

Fall looks at his sister for a moment. Her eyes wide, her hands gripping her mouth; she if horrified at what just happened. She looks back at him trying to find reason for his action. He stares into her eyes for a moment then turns and walks away. 

Autumn falls to the floor, kneeling down next to the headless corpse before her. She wipes the blood from her face and looks at it covering her hands. Her eyes tear as she covers her face, crying in sorrow.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

Quick break from the story for a second...


Revelations said:


> I don't know how many posts it will take, but I ask that you *not post in this thread *to maintain the fluidity of the story itself. If you would like to leave comments, suggestions, praise or distain, I would ask that you start another thread dedicated to that.


Forget this, I would have editted it out of my original post but yet again I find that I am unable to do so. (Mods, wtf?) Feel free to comment, praise, complain or question. I'm really looking for feedback here and still have a bit more of the story to write anyway. 

So go nuts!


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

*Burning Bridges*

There was a quite reverence when the ship returned to the Craftworld. Eldar were considered lucky when they returned unharmed, or even alive. But this journey had seen far too many casualties. Only the council knew the true reasons for it, but they were all gone save one. The survivors attempted to explain what had happened as they saw it. It seemed like a simple rescue and relieve mission to aid their Exodite brethren, but at too heavy a cost. Multiple Eldar had fallen, several Exarchs met their end, and the council was almost utterly annihilated. But worst of all, the only remaining member had turned to a darkness better left untouched, and choose not to share the details of his fellows demise. 

Autumn had spent the remainder of the journey with her Warp spider Exarch, who did everything in his power to console her. They stole away in secret when they returned with a handful of other Eldar, determined to uncover the mysteries, perhaps better left unknown. 

“I pray the gods see this transgression in a better light than I.” The Warp Spider Exarch said with a bitter distain. 

Autumn was weary, she had not slept since her brother murdered the raider; “Ours is not in darkness Exarch, but in seeking the darkness out within others.”

“It is not the wisest course to question the council.”

“I do not question the council Exarch, I question my brother. The council was destroyed on that world, we both bore witness to it. The only one who survived was my brother. And he had been touched by chaos, perhaps too closely. The Warp has many powers at its disposal. I only seek to insure my brother remains free of any taint.”

“This task seems better suited for others. We are defenders from the Warp, we do not seek it out intentionally.” 

“Perhaps Exarch, but I know in my heart that this task is for me to do, with or without aid. The Warlocks that reside here are not strong enough to combat my brother, nor do I wish to risk their minds by seeking his. There is another way.”

“I know of only one. But is it wise?”

“The Harlequins are masters of their own fates, and are best suited in seeing the fates of others. They are also defenders of the Infinite Circuit, so have greater knowledge of Chaos then we. They also possess great psychic abilities, some in ways which rival even the power of Farseers.”

“But what of you brother?”

“What I saw no Farseer could do with ease. His powers had also changed in ways I do not understand. But again, the Harlequins have a greater understanding of this. I see no better alternative. They are the best suited to this task.”

“I will trust in your judgment, but why involve everyone here?” The Exarch motions to the other Eldar. A colorful collection of casts. 

“You are all pivotal in your own rights. I do not know what my brother intends to do from here, but I know he must be watched. You represent a wide range of our Craftworld, from the Bonesinger to the future council. And I would not dare do anything against my brother without the proper information or without your aid and support.”

“What would you have us do?”

“Nothing for now. Guard your thoughts closely, for they may be open to Fall. Observe with restraint and care. Allow me the time to seek the aid of the Harlequins. Should we act, be prepared to do what you feel is best to secure the safety of the Craftworld and our people.”

“Very well.” They bow to her in hesitant agreement and depart in unison. Autumn remains behind, attempting to plan her next move. 

Fall sits upon an ornate seat, in front of an empty room save one attendant. The chamber was to house the new council, but he had informed them they were to allow him time to grieve for his fallen comrades; he would summon them when he was ready to reconvene and establish the new members. He quietly sat to himself, thinking about the recent events. His eyes darting to different sections of the room, looking at something that wasn’t there. After a few moments, he motions to his attendant. She bows politely; “Yes Farseer, how may I serve?”

“I have had a vision. You are to provide instruction to the Autarch and his troops on my behalf.” He removes a crystal from his robes. He motions his hand over it while chanting a few words. The crystal glows brightly for a moment then fades. He hands it to his attendant, who bows and begins to walk away. “And one more thing…” The attendant turns. “Seek out my sister Autumn and provide her this message…” The attendant bows in acceptance.

“In order to raise the spirits of our Craftworld, I will request the Harlequins for their talents, so that they may use them to please her.” The attendant bows again and departs. Fall relaxes in his seat and smiles.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

*Choices*

Several ships patiently waited for the signs of the enemy. An Autarch sat upon the command seat in his bridge, watching several other Eldar go about their business. It was a strange place to be, and with such a force at his command, but questioning the Farseer was not his place. Still, they had arrived at the precise time and met no resistance whatsoever. Nor were they prepared for any particular foe. The Farseer seemed to have omitted too much information to be of any vital, strategic value for the oncoming battle. But Eldar were accustomed to the sudden changes of enemies. They would meet this threat as any other; with steadfast determination and affinity few could match. Still, too much seemed out of place to ignore. The Autarch was not used to fielding this much of the fleet, and felt he should return some of it to the Craftworld for their defense. “Comms.” 

“Yes Autarch?” An Eldar stationed near a communications relay replied.

“Send out a message to the Craftworld; no enemies located, time frame expired, request permission to relieve 25% of the fleet to return and await further order.”

“Yes Autarch!”

“Let me know as soon as you here word back, prepare the following ships for departure. I want them to be ready to return once we receive word back.”

“Autarch, we have already received word.”

“What?” The Autarch stands from his seat and moves to the communications station.

“I have a reply from the Farseer.”

“How is that even possible?” He looks down at the screen and reads the message as the Eldar recites it.

“All forces are to remain in position until further notice. Contact will be re-established when the crisis has been averted. Communication silence has been implemented.” 

The Autarch raises and looks out into space. “This makes no sense. We have no enemy, the majority of our forces are too far from the Craftworld with no reason, we have no information to work from and now we are to remain silent?” He walks back to his seat and sits down gripping his hands together in thought. “Was that a prerecorded response?”

“Negative Autarch, it appeared to be a direct response.”

The Autarchs eyes narrow; “So how did the Farseer receive the message so quickly and respond? Comms, get me the fastest ship we have.”

“Autarch?”

“Our communications may be cut off, but there was no instruction on scouts. I want to dispatch a single one man vessel to return to the Craftworld for more answers.” 

“Do you think that wise Autarch?”

“We would be fools to do otherwise.”

“Yes Autarch.”

A single vessel leaves the battle group shortly after and breaks for the nearest Webway entrance. Within an hour it locates an entrance and enters the Webway. Ordered to maintain communications silence, it could not transmit any signals to anything nearby, not even distress, which it so badly needed to do. For moments after it entered the Webway, it was descended upon by several Chaos vessels. They left no traces of the ships existence and they obliterated it with ease and precision. The Chaos vessels return to a small formation of larger ships nearby. The largest ship carries the dreaded Ahriman, who smiles at the report of the scout ships destruction; “All according to plan.”

Autumn paces back and forth in her room. She was nervous. She didn’t expect the Harlequins would have received her message and shown in person so quickly, even without responding to her first. Perhaps they knew more about what was going on. She was to meet 3 of their Troupe; The Death Jester, the Troupe Master and the Solitaire. She had heard stories about the reclusiveness of the Solitaire, so she wondered why she would join them. Her pace quickened. She looked around to the runes the adorned her room. A trustworthy Warlock had scribed them for her to block out any prying eyes of various sorts. She only hoped that her brother would not have the desire, or the means to see past them. He had not visited her since they returned, which was more than enough reason for her to suspect something had happened. She heard a small rap at her door. Bidding them enter, 3 figures entered her room. 

The First was covered in black garments and a trench coat of sorts, wearing the mask of an Eldar skull, wielding a massive cane which resembled a Scythe. He was the Death Jester. 

The Second wore bright and off colored clothing, with a radical Mohawk of other color. His mannerisms suggested a slight insanity and he strew his arms from side to side and tip toed about himself. He was the Troupe Master. 

The Third wore a white robe over a silver dress. Her mask was a plain construct, but bore a sad expression. She was quiet and gracefully floated about her surroundings. She was the Solitaire. 

All entered in captivating their only audience until they sat down in a circle around Autumn. She took in the awe inspiring presence of the Harlequins for a moment and then spoke; “I am grateful for your time and care in this matter and for agreeing to meet with me.” 

The Death Jester sat quietly starring at her while the Solitaire moved her head from side to side peering around her. They remained silent while the Troupe Master spoke, cackling every so often; “Hehe, my dear… what brings us to you besides your request?”

“I must apologize for not explaining in my message, but these matters are delicate.”

“Ha, what message would that be; hehe!” 

“The message I sent for you to come here and meet me.”

“Ho, we received no such splendid message, tra la la.”

“Then why are you here?”

“La di da, do you mean here my dear? Or here…”

“I don’t understand.”

“Oh sweet flower, we came here because you wanted us here. We also came here because he wanted us here, ahah!”

“He? Who is he?”

“Merry meant by the request of your Farseer.”

“Fall? Fall asked you here?”

“Why yes child, to raise the spirits from their stones to join with the risen spirits of those outside their stones.”

“Then… he must know. But how?”

The Solitaire cocks her head toward Autumn and speaks, a quiet and calm voice pleasing to any ear; “Farseers know a great deal, but we do not know what you know. But I know that you know something that we should know. Let us know your know.”

“Fall, was touched by Ahriman. I fear that he has become tainted with a Chaotic influence. I sent a message to your in order to test my theory.”

The Harlequins look at each other for a moment and turn back to Autumn. “Oh lovely dove, this news is most troublesome indeed. Haha, but would your Craftworld not have its own test for such a dark thought? Hehe.”

“We do. But Fall was an accomplished Warlock before he began his path to the Farseer. I fear his powers have grown beyond what we could possible combat.”

“So you thought to enlist our aid? Now your thought is thought by us, and a dangerous thought it is. What thoughts shall we think to help our thoughts along?”

“I do not know Solitaire. But I know the knowledge the Harlequins possess may be the only thing that may help us.”

The Death Jester stirs and speaks, a hollow voice filled with a dark humor resonating in the back of the mind, the words slowly creep about; “Perhaps… it is that very knowledge that he seeks… for one touched by Chaos… turns into the very Chaos that touches it… Ahriman has sought our Library for longer than most will ever live… and to this day we have held him at bay… this mayhap be a new trick from the great tricksters…”

“Haha, so it seems all the kings want the same jesters, how amusing, hehe.”

“So it would appear. Now what thoughts must we appear?”

“I know not the extent of your power Solitaire, but from what I have heard, you may the most capable of seeing through any trickery my brother would use.”

“No… if the Farseer is as strong as you say… it will take all of us to see through his crafts… and even more to break them…”

“What do you suggest?”

“Several approaches… his gaze can only see one area at a time… while ours can see many…”

“What about protections? This room is covered with shielded runes, how will we protect our very thoughts from him?”

“La di da, we are not so easily seen through child, snicker. We have our own defenses in which to combat the taint of Chaos, ha.”

“Very well. I will inform the others that we will make our move soon. We shall be ready for any signal you provide. I only hope that I am wrong.”

“You must understand… if we find the influence of Chaos within the Farseer… he will be destroyed… for no longer will any family ties protect him… our brother or not…”

“I understand. And I thank you for your care.”

“Laugh, think of yourself child, your thoughts are already open to him, hehe. Should you dwell on him, think only of your love for your brother, giggle.” The Harlequins raise and bow to Autumn, who does in turn. They leave as charismatically as they came. 

Autumn remains in silence once again. She can’t stop thinking about her brother. She almost begins to cry once again but fights back her tears with determination and focus. A few moments later she receives a missive. She walks around the room for a moment shielding the runes, then walks to a small screen and opens the message. Her brother appears on the other side; “Sister, you look distraught, is everything all right?”

“Yes dear brother, I am just weary.”

“Then you should get some rest before tomorrow night.”

“What’s tomorrow night?”

“Why, the performance. I invited the Harlequins here to cheer you up.”

“Did you now?”

“Hmm? You must be tired. Get some sleep. Then come early tomorrow. I have reserved a place for you at my side and it would bring me great joy to see you smile again.”

“By tomorrow brother, I will be smiling or crying.”

“Yes, their performances are always so moving. But should you cry, I will cheer you up afterward.”

“I hope you are right.”

“Now go to bed sister, sleep well.”

“Ok, goodnight Fall.”

“Goodnight Autumn.” The screens flash and become as empty as they were before. Autumn heads to her bed as Fall relaxes back in his seat in the great hall. His attendant the only other in the room.

“You show great care for your sister and people Farseer. I am proud to serve you.”

“Pride is what damned our people. We should not make the same mistake again.”

“Apologies Farseer, I meant nothing by it.”

“I do not take malice with the comment, but humility with sorrow.”

“Why Farseer? What troubles you so?”

“No one will understand the meaning of my actions. And I am damned for them.”

“Farseer?”

“Forget I said anything. Go and prepare for tomorrow night.”

“As you wish Farseer.” The Attendant bows and exits the room. 

Fall sighs and gazes around him, still looking at things that simply aren’t there. He covers his eyes with his hands and sighs again; “No… I was damned when I opened my eyes… and I’ll be damned till they’re closed…”


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

you write very quickly, and they are all great too! I wish i could do that, but my writing generally takes a long time. Write some more plz!


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

*Comedies and Tragedies*

The great hall was filled with all manner of Eldar, from BoneSinger to the only member of the Council and every aspect and path in pursuit. The center was empty save for a stage, where the Harlequins were to perform their craft for the Craftworld. Fall sat above all others at the end of the hall, taking delight in the merriment of his people. Autumn sat next to him attempting to enjoy the festivities, but ever cautious of her surroundings. She continued to eye her brother but turn back to the crowd when he took notice. Her thoughts remained troubled, but continued to concentrate on her love of her brother lest he try to read her thoughts. 

“Enjoying yourself sister?”

“Of course brother, as is everyone here.”

“Yes sister, but I’m not about to go ask everyone is they are having a good time.”

“I suppose that wouldn’t be the best use of your time would it?”

“No, especially when I’m trying to get you to smile.” Autumn turns her head slightly and lets a small smile break through her rough exterior. “There, now more will come easier.”

“I hope so Fall.”

“I know you will sister, I’ve seen it.”

“In a vision?”

“I don’t need a vision to let me know my sister will smile.”

“Do you know when I’ll cry too?”

“What a question Autumn. Perhaps you will cry tonight, the Harlequins are known for their moving performances. But if it make you smile, I will cry for the both of us.”

“Seeing you cry was always amusing.”

“Would you like me to shed a tear for you now?”

“No brother, I’d rather you smile as well.”

“Then we will smile together. And when the time comes, I’ll shed your tears for you.” 

The festivities continue for a few more hours. Most Eldar simply partake of the edible wonders and converse amongst themselves. A few more daring prance on the stage for a few moments for the amusements of others, until a single chime rings through the hall and quiets the gathering. The lights dim slightly and all eyes turn to the stage. A form emerges from below the stage, rising ominously till it stands tall above the others. A red glow appears around it as the Death Jester is revealed. He raises his head and swings his massive scythe around as it glows a deep purple. He suddenly brings it to rest by crashing it into the stage, echoing through the hall.

“Now children… of the great gods of old… bare witness to a new tale… told to the young by the old… for long have the Eldar lived… set by Chaos and pirates and Mon-Kiegh… but what does it take… what line must be crossed… for one of our own to fall…”

Autumn stirs uneasily in her seat. She looks at Fall hesitantly, but sees a relaxed and entertained look on his face. She looks back to the stage where the Death Jester slowly descends back into the stage, looking at her motionlessly as he disappears. Fall catches Autumn of the corner of his eye and smiles at her. She whispers; “A wonderful start, it sounds like a good show.”

“Oh sister, you have no idea.” He hushes her and turns back to the stage. 

The performance is a strange thing, filled with multi colored lights in various locations and intensities. The Harlequins were never known for their direct approaches, so everything within was a subtle hint and metaphor for something else. Everything within the performance meant something, even the most minuscule gestures contained a minor story important to the greater hole. As Autumn suspected, the Harlequins were attempting to mimic the story she had provided in order to gauge an emotional and possibly psychic response from her brother. But as the performance continued, she saw no signs of change in her brothers face. Even when the music became somber and the performers were acting out the death incurred by their own failures, Falls face remained an entertained one, smiling at every little thing. Perhaps this was more troubling to Autumn then otherwise.

Each Harlequin adapted a specific roll to act out, two of which played similar characters to Autumn and Fall. Autumn knew instantly who she was, but again was concerned when Fall showed no signs of care or worry, just enjoyment. When the host of Ahriman came on stage, Autumn finally noticed a change in Fall. He straightened out in his seat slightly and became more attentive, his eyes darting different locations on stage. Autumn kept her eye on him, thinking this finally began reaching him how she intended. She looked back on stage for a moment to spy another figure dancing in the shadows of the background. After viewing the form closer, she realized it was the Solitaire, whose sole task it was to play the great enemy; Slannesh. She looked back at her brother to see his eyes tracing her movements. She then realized it was not the host of Ahriman that caught his attentions, but the Solitaire. 

Autumn grew more concerned, letting many thoughts slip past her defenses. She continued to look at eh Solitaire and back at Fall. Time seemed to slow as the performance progressed into the mysteries she laid out for the Harlequins. Soon, the stage became dark but for a small glow around the Solitaire as she danced. Her moves were ever more graceful than any Eldar. Her subtle gestures were both confusing and mesmerizing. It was difficult for anyone to trace every motion, even when she seemed to float off stage. 

In a grand performance, several other Harlequins adapted similar roles to confuse the audience, capturing their attentions, allowing the true Solitaire to move with ease and care through the crowd just above them. She floated aimlessly at first, but slowly made her way toward Autumn and Fall. She danced around in front of Fall for a few moments. Her body twisting and turning with such grace and furor, any Eldar would have been transfixed in an instant. It appeared that Fall was as well. 

The Solitaire emitted light bursts of song, haunting but beautiful, adding to the already eerie mood that had descended upon the crowd. Her hands drifted near Fall, caressing his form a few inches away from his body, her head and eyes tracing every inch of him. Her eyes glowed faintly white that grew intensely as she hit the higher notes of her song. Fall’s eyes narrowed and glue a faint blue in response. Autumn became uneasy again, trying to understand what was happening. 

The Solitaire danced for a few more moments in front of Fall until she spun toward Autumn and leaned down for just a moment; “My eyes can see no Chaos starring back at me from his eyes.” She spun back and began to float back to the stage. 

Autumn smiled and almost began shedding tears of relief. She had heard the words she so desperately needed to hear. She moved her hand to Fall to grasp his. Her turned to her for a moment and smiled in return, then turning back to the center stage. The Solitaire had reached to center, where all other actors began drifting away out of sight. Then the host of Ahriman began to ascend the center stage again. Fall released his grip from Autumn and stood up, his face showing determination. Autumn became confused at her brothers actions and stood up to see what was wrong. His eyes did not move to greet her, so she traced his views to the stage. 

She gasped as the host of Ahriman lay dead on the stage at the feet of Ahriman himself. No one had suspected anything until the sheer size of the Sorcerer dwarfed the Solitaire in front of him and the body of the Host Harlequin ascended into view. 

He lashed out and snatched the Solitaire in the back of the neck and hoisted her a few feet off the ground. The crowed began to stir sensing something was horribly wrong. The forms of the disappearing Harlequins resurfaced as larger versions of their former selves, clad in the armor of the Thousand Sons. Several of them brandished glowing weaponry matching the hue of their eyes. The Solitaire herself did not struggle as much as Autumn thought she should, at the mercy of Ahriman. 

A red wind emerged from his feet and began to flow, covering the crowd adding illumination in both the physical and mental sense. The gathering had finally realized the hunters trap they were in; defenseless and surrounded. The chaotic sorcerers eyeing the crowd in a twisted laughter as the mindless automatons readied their Bolters, glowing in a red inferno, poised to strike at any second. Ahrimans grip tightened around the neck of the Harlequin, who moaned in pain. His eyes striking out like lightning. 

Autumn covered her mouth in the horror she saw before her. Looking to her brother for aid, she grabbed his arm; “Fall… help…” He took one step forward, enough to get her to release his arm. His eyes remained affixed on the Chaos Lord himself. Autumn fell to the floor as she heard the dreaded one speak…

“Farseer, our bargain is at its end.”


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

*Chaos*

The crowd remained silent and still. The Sorcerers Cabal was reeling with anticipation at the impending slaughter. Ahriman’s grip remained firm around the suspended Solitaire. Fall remained steadfast gazing into the blazing eyes of the Dark Lord. And Autumn remained shaking on the floor full of every dark emotion imaginable. The halls echoed as the Dreaded Sorcerer’s words resounded through them…

“I must admit I was skeptical of your end Farseer. I did not think everything would go so well. No Fleet in my ships way. No guards in my path. No Resistance of any kind. I’d ask how you performed so easily, but then you are the leader of your Craftworld aren’t you? And you Eldar are accustomed to blindly following your leaders to whatever ill fated end.”

Fall spoke up with a defiant passionate tone; “That is enough! As you stated, our bargain is at an end. I have delivered you the Harlequins, why must you persist on insulting me further?”

“Delivered them? If you had brought them to me it would have been so, but I see I had to come get them.”

“Semantics Sorcerer, why make that a point?”

“Because now you’ve provided me with an opportunity. One which I intend to capitalize on.”

“Which is?”

“All the knowledge your Craftworld has to offer. You see, all the resistance you could possibly offer me is in this very room at my mercy.”

“That wasn’t part of the deal.”

“Of course it wasn’t, but the fact remains we are here now.”

“I warn you Sorcerer, take the Harlequins and go. If you leave me the Solitaire, I may even spare your life.”

Ahriman paused a moment. His grip relaxed around her neck as he pulled her in to look at her face. He looked into her eyes and looked back at Fall; “I see… you are after the same thing I am.”

“You have no idea what I’m after Sorcerer.”

“Perhaps not Farseer, but I know what you seek lies within her. And I shall have it.”

“If you dare…”

“You’ll what? Boast more? Your bravado serves not beyond annoyance Eldar.” 

“And your pride preludes your destruction Sorcerer.”

“I tire of this banter. I will take my prize and rid myself of you.”

Fall kneels down next to Autumn and whispers in her ear; “Whenever you and your friends are prepared, I wouldn’t turn down the assistance.” He stands back up and begins to move toward Ahriman. She freezes, almost questioning how he knew about them if it weren’t so obvious. But he was right, she had already positioned multiple aspects in key locations just for such an event. She smiled as she may have finally realized her brothers plan. She signaled for their aid.

Ahriman smiled as Fall walked closer to him; “Have you accepted your fate? Or have you decided to die like all the other martyrs your wretched race spawns?”

Falls eyes begin to glow the bright blue hue with crackles of flames sparking from them. Ahriman tosses the Solitaire to the floor carelessly and his eyes flash a dark lightning in response to Falls advance. The blue flames begins to extrude from Fall as he nears the stage. Ahriman points his staff at him as his distance closes. Fall floats slowly up into the air and forward till he steps down onto the stage in from of Ahriman. Ahriman towers over Fall by several feet, reminiscent of the Mon-Kiegh’s David and Goliath story. 

As the two powers meet in the center of the massive hall, several flashes of light appear around the room near the Thousand Son forces. As the light peaks from their entry, all hell breaks lose as Eldar and Chaos forces begin to clash at the very center of their Craftworld. Nearly the entire Warp Spider aspect descends upon the unsuspecting automatons who, although slow to react, response with a furious fire of blazing bolter shells. 

The Exarch lands safely next to Autumn and immediately jumps again with her in hand. Her weapons and armor hand been prepared for such an occasion, so she wasted no time to dawn them and return to the hall with the Exarch. Upon returning in only a minute or two, the carnage and devastation had already reached horrendous tolls. 

More Eldar thank she cared to count lay dead on the floor with the burning wounds inflicted by the Thousand Son drones. Several Marines were still firing wildly into the crowd while the others attempted to gun down the Eldar attempting to bring them down. The Sorcerers were weaving Chaotic energies violently upon any Eldar that came near them. An ambush upon an ambush, there was no clear upper hand in either force here, just a strait brawl to see who could inflict more damage quicker than the other. 

As Autumn engaged a nearby Sorcerer, she looked to the stage where Ahriman and Fall remained a few feet away from each other, but unscathed by the surrounding conflict. Anyone or anything that came near was completely vaporized either by blue flames or dark lightning. Between the two was a frightening clash of energies lashing out at each other like two star ships crashing into each other. The Solitaire was trapped nearby, again with energies coursing around her, trying to gain a foot hold on her. 

While the Sorcerer was preoccupied by fleeing Eldar, Autumn warped behind him and grabbed his shoulders. As he realized what was happening, she leaped onto his shoulders and placed both her weapons on each side of his head. He attempted to chant a few magical words before his helmet was breached with the microscopic razor wire from Autumns weapons. His arm went limp first as his head was quickly dissected, following by his body crashing to the ground. 

Autumn watched him crash to the floor, and didn’t see the drone turn to see his controller die. The flash of his bolter illuminated the body in front of Autumn, just enough to realize what happened. Her body was thrown forward with the force of the shell. She crashed against a wall and toppled back to the floor. She was able to push herself up to her knees. She looked behind her and saw her armor shattered with the burned and bloody stains of the grievous wound she just suffered. The shock kept the pain from taking over her senses. 

Before she could recover she saw the drone walk up to her. She raised her arm to fire her weapon but the drone snatched her arm mid flight. The robotic grip twisted her arm, crushing the armor into her flesh. Her weapon dropped from her hand as she screamed in pain. The Marine raised her above the floor, suspending her by her crushed arm. She raised her other arm and fired the gun into the drones helmet. It made but a small crack where she could look inside. The armor was hollow, there was no flesh to tear, no blood to spill. She realized the futility of her weapon on the mindless robots of the Thousand Son Marines. 

She looked to her brother, still looked in psychic combat with Ahriman. She called out to him, trying to muster up what strength she had left. Her eyes still transfixed on her brothers form, she did not see the next action the mindless machine took. Her mouth stopped moving as another flash of fire brightened between her and the Marine. She looked down and saw another gaping wound in her stomach. She looked into the soulless eyes of the Marine and saw another flash of red spark between them. The robotic grip released and the drone walked away to find a new victim. 

Autumn lay still, her eyes tearing up in pain. Another massive shell rested in her chest. She used the last of her strength to reach to her brother. Her breathe getting difficult; her strength leaving her and the blood getting in the way of her air. Her eyes darted around the hall to see her fellow Eldar; fighting the forces of Chaos, dying at their hands or already slain and dead upon the ground. She knew that no victory was possible here. Her spirit would never find her stone and her soul would be forever lost to the great enemy, that would devourer her with everyone she ever knew. 

Her eyes rested once more on her brother, glowing in magnificent blue flame. She smiled once again as her words somehow found a way through the bloody breath she breathed; “…Fall… I know… you’ll keep… your… promise…” Her hand relaxed. Her mouth went silent. Her eyes just stared into nothing. 

The energies clashed again between Ahriman and Fall. Falls gaze could have killed any lesser power, but it suddenly stopped. The Blue Flames suddenly dispersed. The Blue glow left his eyes as they widened as his jaw dropped. Time slowed to a crawl. Ahriman took the opportunity to lash out his furies toward Fall. Falls head turned slightly toward his sister. His eyes teared at her lifeless form. The dark lightning coursed around Falls motionless body. Any Eldar would have been utterly destroyed by the energies Ahriman wielded, but they could not touch Fall. 

Ahriman became concerned that he did not instantly destroy his foe with ease, but he maintained control over his powers trying to penetrate Falls defenses. He looked at Falls gaze and saw a female Eldar dead with several wounds. He looked back at Fall who yet did not change his posturing. “Don’t worry Farseer, you’ll soon join her.” He lashed out even more, the lightning latching onto Falls form. 

“No Sorcerer.” Fall looked back at Ahriman and moved to greet him head on. His eyes burst into flames. While blue before, they had turned as black as the starless night’s sky. His bodies exploded in black flame scattering the lightning in every direction where a life still existed nearby. The dark lightning was wrapped in the black flames. Every living thing they touched was burned to death instantly. Within a moment, the only two living things still in the hall were the two powers; Fall and Ahriman. Ahriman called his energies back into him while Fall remained incased in the black flames. Falls words erupted with the passion of a thousand burning stars; “I will never be able to join her again.”


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

*Dusk & Dawn*

Ahriman set his staff to his side, casually putting some of his weight on it. Having been alive for millennia, he was not one to be easily frightened. The site before him was a terrifying one, but one does not control the very fires of Chaos with a light stomach. Fall’s black flames were darkening the hall, quenching the light around them. His eyes were a kin to two black holes crushing everything that came near. He irradiated pure rage and malice at everything that lived, for the only thing that should have lived, lay dead a few yards away.

Ahriman looked to the corpse of Autumn and then back at Fall; “She really was beautiful wasn’t she?”

Fall responded with a furious tone; “How dare you! Do not dare speak of her.”

“But I have nothing but good to say about her, should she not receive an epitaph?” 

Fall’s eyes relaxed a little bit and looked back at his sister. The flames calmed slightly and he turned back to the Sorcerer. He questioned what trick lay up his sleeve, so remained on guard but willing to listen for a few moments; “And what would you have to say?”

“She was the guiding light to your darkness. A melody to your music. A bloom to your flower. There will never be one like her again.” Ahriman took a step toward her but was confronted by Fall who moved in between the two. “And even in death, commands the care and respect of those far beyond her reach.”

“Eloquent words Sorcerer. Are you trying to get me to spare you with flattery?”

“Not at all Farseer. I merely speak the words you are incapable of.”

“Your last words…” Fall’s eyes darkened again, the flames beginning to whip.”

“But that isn’t the only thing you are incapable of…” Ahriman turned his back to Fall.

In distain, Fall lashed out a whip of black fire at Ahriman, blocked by a psychic barrier. “I will show you what I am capable of.”

“Destruction and violence? I could show you those myself, but creation and life is far more interesting.”

Fall stopped in his tracks. For a moment he wondered what Ahriman meant by the comment. Ahriman’s powers were never fully understood by anyone, but always feared and respected. Could it be that in all his searching, he may have found powers of life among death? Fall needed to know. The flames were returned within Fall, whose eyes lit with the return of the light around them. Ahriman turned back and smiled. “You speak as if though you possess the knowledge to aid my plight sorcerer.”

“Perhaps I do.” 

“Enough twisting with the wind of your words, tell me what I must know.”

“I have the power to restore your sisters life.” 

Fall gasped and looked at his sister, motionless and hollow. He took a step toward her. “No, her Stone will enter the Circuit and live forever.” 

Ahriman waved his hands and pulled his grip toward him. Autumn’s Spirit Stone emerged from her armor and began to float toward him. Fall raised his hand and the stone stopped between the two. Ahriman relaxed enough to hold it in place, but not relinquish his control over it. “But do you want her spirit to forever live away from you? Or do you want to see her smile again?” 

“Why do you do this?”

“Because you can still do something for me.”

“What might that be?”

“For starters, you can provide me safe passage off of your wretched city. If you haven’t noticed, we are the only ones here. My powers are keeping the rest of your city at bay, but soon your fleet will return with the distress call that has been sent out. I’m in a bit of a jam as you can see, and you know exactly how to get me out of it.” 

“You require a great deal, but I don’t know if it’s a fair trade.”

“Fair? I’m offering you the very life of your sister back, how much is that worth to you?”

“My life sorcerer, but how much damage will you inflict when you leave?”

“The future is not our concern Farseer, only the present. At present, we stand against each other, each capable of destroying the other. Your sister lies dead at your feet and I could shatter her stone and feed her to Slaanesh myself should I choose. Then what would your future hold for you beyond darkness and sorrow?” 

Fall looked at his sister again. Even in death, she was beautiful. Her eyes closed like she was dreaming. Even a smile on her lips, as she saw her brother as her hero one last time before the end. Fall starred at her for an eternity. Everything began to make sense. His journey, his curse, his choice, everything fell into place in that moment, for every path he took before brought him back to this one. He finally saw the light at the end of the tunnel, and knew what he had to do. 

Fall turned back to Ahriman. With a calm confidence he spoke; “I will not allow you to leave with your life.”

Ahriman became irritable; “Then you risk the lost soul of your sister. Are you prepared for that?”

“I am prepared for any cowardly action you take.”

Ahriman’s tone became more angry; “Dare you insult me Farseer?”

“It is not an insult to call a Squig a Worm is that’s what he is.”

Enraged Ahriman yelled back again; “I will see your soul fed to Slaanesh for your insolence Eldar dog!” 

“You lack the power weakling! You serve the dog you feed and it will bite your hand off because you have no control over it or yourself!” 

Raging, Ahriman screamed at Fall. He raised his hands and staff into the air and fire lightning from his body. A darkness overcame the hall as winds picked up from the dark Sorcerer. A thunderous scream began humming through the hall, shattering anything nearby. The bodies began tossing around, save for Autumn, who remained still where she lay. The lightning struck more as Ahriman spoke a tongue that would bleed the minds of mortal men. He looked up and screamed; the roof of the hall exploding into the air. The lighting snatched the pieces of the roof and slammed them together, crushing them into themselves until they disappeared into nothing. 

The lightning whirled around the empty pieces crashing together, forming a dark bubble of energy. It expanded a few feet and then exploded, forming into a vortex, dripping with the energies of the Warp. Form within the vortex came a heavy bellow. The sound curling the blood of everyone nearby. The Eldar of the Craftworld scattered in terror; their hearts filled with fear and pain. Some simply cried in wait of their deaths while others sought any escape possible. No other power from the Warp could stir the Eldar so; none other than the great enemy.

Ahriman laughed as he stared into the Abyss. Fall’s hand covered the blinding lights flashing as he looked into it with determination. Several tentacles emerged from the vortex, snatching the floating bodies caught within its wake. Other tentacles grew several mouths along their sides and ripped through the bodies of the dead. When the bodies were consumed, the lights of the Eldar spirits emerged from their stones. Even the spirits tried to flee from the beast, but the mouths breathed in to suck the spirits into its belly. There was no escape for Eldar from the Great Devourer. 

Ahriman looked at Fall and yelled, the noise was unbearable; “You see Eldar, I can call the dog forth, and he will feed anything I give to him, but he will not touch me!”

“No Sorcerer, but I will.” Fall leaped at Ahriman and struck him down. Ahriman has prepared for a psychic attack, but not a physical one. He recovered quickly but found Fall looking over him from the stage. “Will the dog now bite the hand that feeds it?” Ahriman looked up, the vortex growing out of control. His concentration had been breached and it may have been too much for him to control now. 

“Perhaps Farseer. But the hand need not stay near the dogs mouth.” Ahriman touched a symbol on his armor and flashed, blinding Fall for a moment. When he recovered, the Dark Sorcerer was nowhere to be seen. Fall clenched his hands in anger of his failure; then looked up at the doom brought to his world. 

He walked to the center of the stage, directly underneath the vortex. The tentacles had increased in size, the bellows of the hungry god echoed through the city. They smashed down into the hall, picking up what bodies remained and consuming even the city itself in its hunger. The black flames emerged from Fall once again and began lashing out at any limbs that drew near to him.

He looked to his sister and motioned his hands towards his chest. Her body floated up and to him. He extended his hands out and grasped her. He held her close in his arms and placed her head on his shoulder. He leaned down and closed his eyes rested his head on hers. “I am sorry my sister. I am sorry my dear sweet Autumn. You were the best in me. You were the best in all of us. I know everything that you had in your heart. And even in the dark paths I tread, your love was always there with me.”

The tentacles began to take notice of Fall and the black flames. They crashed down on him only to be lashed away in pain from the scorch of the fires. Fall looked up to see himself surrounded by the great enemy. A sea of limbs slithering around him preventing any escape. Slaanesh saw the feast in Fall, and grew rabid with hunger. Fall looked back at his sister; “Dear Autumn, it is time for me to go. You will never see me again, but I will always be with you just as you will always be with me. And as long as I have you in my thoughts, I will never be lost.”

Fall grasped his sister one last time, and shed a single tear from his eyes that fell onto her face. Fall gently set her on the ground still kneeling next to her. He closed his eyes and relaxed some of his power. A small hole in the flames appear, and the beast took the advantage. A tentacle flew at Fall and latched onto his hand. The mouths began biting and chewing on him. His face remained calm and smiling at the sight of his sister. 

The limb upon his violently ripped at him, tearing his flesh, exposing his spirit to the great enemy. A few mouth began to breath in to consume his. His spirit went into the mouth but remained attached to Fall. His eyes began to glow black and he turned his head toward the tentacle. The attach arm griped the tentacle tightly, some of the mouths whining and growling in response. The black flames covered Fall again as he lay his free hand upon his sisters head. The flames glowed with the blue essence of the Eldar spirits over the black flame as it surrounded her body. 

Another breach in the flames appeared and another tentacle wrapped itself around Fall. More flames dropped around him and covered Autumn, and each one preludes another limb from the great enemy lashing at him. If it weren’t for his great strength, he would have been ripped to pieces, but he held himself together against the overwhelming fury of Slaanesh. But he was slowly raised from the ground to the vortex. Reaching the chasm before him, Fall looked down at his sister. Beyond the limbs of the beast and beyond the blinding energies of the Warp, he saw her take in a breath. He smiled and looked into the abyss where the jaws of the great enemy awaited him. He reached his hands into the vortex and screamed.

The bellows from within echoed once more through the Craftworld. The Eldar calmed themselves and looked up into the skies. There they saw the great evil that was Slaanesh, and a lone Eldar at the center of his evil. The tears ended and the fear left, replaced with a lost hope none had felt for ages. Against impossible odds, a single Eldar stop against the great enemy and showed that they would not go quietly and would fight until they had not strength left to fight, only to make their devourer choke on them. 

The limbs lashed out in fury and began returning to the vortex, only to lash at Fall. Some erupting in pain, they spewed out the blue glow of the Eldar spirits they had consumed. The Infinity Circuit hummed with the introduction of not only the return of the recently fallen Eldar, but a vast amount that had been lost in the Warp before. While not all returned, the fact that any had was a far great blessing than any could have imagined. But one that would not join them, one that would never join them, was still struggling against the great enemy in the skies but a foot away from his end. 

Fall still smiled, being crushed under the weight of the beasts limbs. He grabbed each one, and tossed them back into the abyss. He snatched the vortex once more and pulled himself inside, bringing what was left of Slaanesh with him. With a flash, the vortex exploded and vanished. The winds calming themselves. Behind what was there, the fleet returned from the Webway, once again securing the safety of their Craftworld. The surviving Eldar scoured the city for any remaining traces of Chaos, to find nothing. 

Within the ruined hall, Autumn still laying on the center stage opened her eyes and breathed looking up into the stars. She touched her face and felt the tear from her brother. She shed her own in response still gripping the only thing she had left of him. She sat up to see the Autarch enter the room with a few guard looking for answers. She would never fully understand what Fall had done, but knew within her heart he had done the right thing. 

The Autarch helped Autumn to her feet and asked; “What has happened here?”

Autumn looked at him for a moment and then turned her gaze into the night sky, where the stars burned brighter than she could have ever remembered. She tried to speak everything she could think of; her brother giving them their future, the first blow to the great enemy, the souls he brought back from the abyss. But she could think of nothing to say to the Autarch, she only wished to say one thing to the one that she would never speak to again.

Autumn shed her tears once again; “Fall… thank you…”

One tales end...​


----------

